# Breast lump after IVF cycle?



## Alwayshopeful76 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi,

has anyone had any experience of a breast lump after IVF?

I finished my second cycle in august and after stimming (I was on a really high dose) I found a lump in my breast which grew quite quickly. After the cycle it seemed to go down a little but is still there...

I've been to the doctors and she said it was probably glandular and referred me to hospital for a mammogram but that could take 1-2 months and I'm a worrier! I've done a few google searches and seen that some people have mammograms as standard before starting their cycle which makes me wonder if these drugs are any good for us...

also, im hoping to start my next cycle next month but am nervous about doing so with the lump still undiagnosed...

anyone had experience of this?


----------



## Hopefulshell (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi 

I just wanted to send you a   after reading your post. 

You've absolutely done the right thing going to see your GP so promptly and hopefully the mammogram will give you that extra level of reassurance  

If you consider that our breasts change during our normal menstrual cycles it is perhaps unsurprising that they should change after IVF tx as the hormones being pumped into the body are considerable. I'm sure there are other ladies who have experienced a similar situation to yours and can offer you some reassurance. I didn't just want to read and run  

I know it's frustrating to delay a cycle and of course it's a personal choice but if I was in your position I'd defer it until you have the all clear. That way you won't be putting your body under unnecessary stress during a time when you need to be as relaxed as possible. Your health has to come first and if nothing else, a month or two with a break from drugs will hopefully be all the time you need for the lump to reduce further still.

Take care

X


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I found a breast lump and saw my GP. They asked me to come back after a few weeks if it was still there and hadn't gone. As it was still there I was immediately referred to the Breast Clinic where they see everyone in less than 10 days. It might be worth calling the breast clinic directly, or your GP again, as there are time limits on appointments like this - you should be referred for an immediate appointment (which may or may not include a mammogram, ultrasound, and/or biopsy) rather than a routine mammogram (which it sounds like they have done). I'm sure it will be fine and nothing to worry about, but your GP should not assume anything and isn't qualified to say that its ok to leave it a few months. Not to mention the fact that it is a massive worry - as much as you try and keep calm, I know from experience its a scary time.

I had an ultrasound and core biopsy and was given my all clear result (benign lump that could be left/removed depending who you speak to!) a week later.

Good luck, its a really common thing and happens to quite a lot of ladies. However, the Breast Clinic Consultant was confident that IVF doesn't increase chances of cancer, but does increase the incidence of benign lumps.

Xxx


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Alwayshopeful I'm sorry to hear about your breast lump, I've had a couple of breast lumps & went back to my gp in June after my second failed cycle to get them checked, she referred me back to the breast clinic where they may do mammogram, ultrasound or needle biopsy to check what the lump is, like cloudy said I think they have to see you within two weeks of your gp referring you so you shouldn't have to wait too long. I was really lucky & mine was a benign fibroadenoma but because it was growing they removed it during day surgery. I really hope you can get an appointment soon to hopefully reassure you & confirm that everything is ok, sending you hugs as I know it is scary x


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

I found a lump after one of my cycles and was referred to the breast clinic where they did an ultrasound and biopsy. I got the results the same morning and although I can't remember the really long name it was caused by hormones. I was told I could leave it/ have removed and initially chose to leave it but having now had 7 cycles it had got really big. I notice it so much more as having breastfed my boobs have shrunk. I am now waiting to have it removed as am not having any more treatment so the risk of it coming back is minimal. It wouldn't have been worth removing it while still having treatment as could've  come back. 

I hope you get some answers soon and can move on with your cycle x


----------



## Alwayshopeful76 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi, thank you so much for your lovely replies- it's so nice to not feel alone with stuff like this  

Hopefuls hell thank you for your reassurance, think I'm going to delay until I get the all clear- one less thing to worry about! We're self funding so it won't delay us too much.

Cloudy, really glad that your lump was benign and dealt with quickly. I took you advice and called the hospital today to ask if they'd got my referral but it wasn't there! They told me yo go back to the doctors and find out. I'm currently waiting for the, to call me back, grrr! On a positive note, they said it would only be two weeks when the referral goes in which is better. Especially since I'm going to be calling every day now  

Thanks for sharing your experiences Amy and Katie, so reassuring to know you're not alone, I've is a tough enough place as it is!

Good luck with your cycles ladies! Xxx


----------

